# Trolley for everthing? Packing advise please



## tkanand2003 (Jun 24, 2016)

I am planning to book my tickets to melbourne by 2nd week of June (roughly 15 days from now).

As we migrate as a family, we would like to pack and take along with us OVEN and wet-grinder and mixie. Packing all that in a trolley is not feasible. 

A cardboard box / cargo box is good idea ? IS only a trolley allowed or cargo boxes allowed? 
I see "cathay pacific" suits my budget and allows 40kg / person.

Any advise from your experience.


----------



## Minimovers (Jun 23, 2017)

Hello there mate. I believe you already move to Melbourne, I wanna ask hows things goes specially with your concern?


----------

